
Show HN: Python Testing Crawler – spider your Flask or Django website in tests - wodow
https://github.com/python-testing-crawler/python-testing-crawler
======
wodow
Why use this? You might not always write functional tests for every
route/view/endpoint of your web application, so bugs can slip through.

Augment the tests you _do_ write with a spider that clicks every link and
posts every form for you.

